# Stockport pet warehouse...?



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I've been quoted £400 for 12" dwarf caiman from Stockport pet warehouse. Has anybody on here been? I hear its the biggest pet shop in the northwest...yet it doesnt have a website?? Or at least I cant find it on google. Anyways is this a fair price or does anybody on here know of any breeders i could get in touch with? Thanks Seb.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Err do you mean the same Stockport Pet Warehouse that used to advertise on this website!? ...

Also upon a quick google the very first result is their website ...

SPW EXOTICS


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Err....I've only been on this site a week and havent seen any advert for it!!! And when I Google it, it just comes up with forums like this quoting it!!

Can you send me a link plz.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got onto that link pal cheers


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

manchester pets (mpa) near the Apollo have a couple of caimans in not 100% sure what they are. sorry


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh they are spec caimans tho they have told me they can get me a 2ft dwarf caiman for £550 wich is a bit large and dear for me at the moment. Cheers anyway


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> Yeh they are spec caimans tho they have told me they can get me a 2ft dwarf caiman for £550 wich is a bit large and dear for me at the moment. Cheers anyway


 ok no probs


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

We got a Gecko from there a couple of weeks ago, it is hard to find and a pain for parking. The one near the apollo has some really nice baby specs and they are no more than around 8 inches when i saw them.

Jerry Cole said he might be breeding his this year thats who fangsy got his from.

Ask bloodpython22 I think he may be able to help but Im not sure on the price.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh I've seen the specs at Manchester pets there tiny but they dnt stay so small do they ha. Yeh he's all sold out that jerry Cole bloodpythom22 has been PM'ing me. Cheers


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

Try viper and vine mate they had dwarf caiman advertised for £299 on their website not long ago:2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

That's who I origalny was supost to be getting it off but he can't get them. And now it turns out neither can Stockport pet warehouse so I'm now looking agen!!!! Cheers anyways pal.


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

No worries, you could try sheffield exotics I'm sure I heard that they have had them in the past, if not Hamm or Houten might be your best shot. If I see any anywhere else I'll let you know : victory:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I phoned that Sheffield Exotics...he said "yeh I can get them...but I don't sell them" so I said wat u can actually get me one right now!! He said "yeh...dwarf caimen yeh but i don't sell them" so i said wat you can get me one now but you wont coz you dont sell them? And he said "yeah". It was a weird conversation haha. Cheers pal


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> I phoned that Sheffield Exotics...he said "yeh I can get them...but I don't sell them" so I said wat u can actually get me one right now!! He said "yeh...dwarf caimen yeh but i don't sell them" so i said wat you can get me one now but you wont coz you dont sell them? And he said "yeah". It was a weird conversation haha. Cheers pal


No worries that is a bit random, good luck and get some pics up when you get one:2thumb:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Richmonds Reptiles said:


> Try viper and vine mate they had dwarf caiman advertised for £299 on their website not long ago:2thumb:


That sounds awefully cheap for a dwarf


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

ChopChop said:


> I phoned that Sheffield Exotics...he said "yeh I can get them...but I don't sell them" so I said wat u can actually get me one right now!! He said "yeh...dwarf caimen yeh but i don't sell them" so i said wat you can get me one now but you wont coz you dont sell them? And he said "yeah". It was a weird conversation haha. Cheers pal


 
That would be Tony or Laim two decent fellas who know there stuff they have 2/3 in shop he might not think that you are serious...That is a problem with shops they get people ringing all the time wanting DWA stuff and not got a licence...So must take all with a pinch of salt.....Ring back and try get a copy of your licence to them..


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Has he yeah im goin to phone him then tomorrow see wate he says. Thanks.


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

i work for the wholesalers where there getting the caimans from, yes that is a fair price and the ones in mpa are specs


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i live in Stockport, 5 mins from where they're based

not a bad shop and it is actually quite big

it's sort of in an industrial estate though so quite awkward to find if you don't know where you're going


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

brian said:


> That would be Tony or Laim two decent fellas who know there stuff they have 2/3 in shop he might not think that you are serious...That is a problem with shops they get people ringing all the time wanting DWA stuff and not got a licence...So must take all with a pinch of salt.....Ring back and try get a copy of your licence to them..


Tony is not selling them to people as he has had some bother recently because of this and he will not sell them only bring them in for his shop displays


----------



## indeep (Oct 2, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> Tony is not selling them to people as he has had some bother recently because of this and he will not sell them only bring them in for his shop displays


 
Might nip over and have a gander....:2thumb:


----------

